# Do I stand a chance in wah medical college?



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got 78% marks in FSC, 77.17% marks in matric and 72.5% marks in UHS entry test. Do I stand a chance in Wah medical College? What is the merit? Would I easily get in? Please let me know as soon as possible. I'd be thankful.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

INSHA ALLAH you can easily get in


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

thanx a lot.... now I can relax a bit... 
and congratz to u... May u have success in ur profession. Ameen.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> thanx a lot.... now I can relax a bit...
> and congratz to u... May u have success in ur profession. Ameen.


thank you so much Wajeeh and best of luck to you dnt worry INSHA ALLAH you will definitely get in #happy


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanx a lot...


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> INSHA ALLAH you can easily get in


Hey i want to go there too!! someone pray for me too#angry


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Whats ur merit score Ezra?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Whats ur merit score Ezra?


69%#rofl


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Do apply in Wah... U'll get a chance InshaAllah.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Do apply in Wah... U'll get a chance InshaAllah.


Thanx i hope you get there too!#wink


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

i pray that u both get in wah INSHA ALLAH


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

thanx a lot. I'm so excited about this.


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

dear friends last year merit of WMC was 77.28%


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> dear friends last year merit of WMC was 77.28%


source?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> source?


DocYasir received this email from WAH :

It is intimated that closing merit 
for last year (Session 2010/2011) was 77.22% (aggregate percentage) please.


Regards
Manager
Students Affair Deptt/WMC
(Lt Col (R) Dr. Anjum Iqbal)


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

so we don't have a chance?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> so we don't have a chance?


obviously! those below 77 should forget of getting in WAH or CMH..

but no harm in trying your luck, if your aggregate value is round about 75... 
changed weightage formulae can result in fluctuations from last year merit values.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> obviously! those below 77 should forget of getting in WAH or CMH..
> 
> but no harm in trying your luck, if your aggregate value is round about 75...
> changed weightage formulae can result in fluctuations from last year merit values.


You just drove a HINO truck in the mehran of my dreams!#sad


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I would still say Ezra. Don't lose hope. Do apply in Wah. U never know. InshaAllah everything will be fine.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> I would still say Ezra. Don't lose hope. Do apply in Wah. U never know. InshaAllah everything will be fine.


i do hope so!#yes


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> You just drove a HINO truck in the mehran of my dreams!#sad


chill ezra no need to worry:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra! what i believe is; we are often not ready to accept facts & figures...#rofl

we always aim high, yeah we should!!! but once we are unable to achieve it, we get frustrated instead of aiming for other good options....#baffled

it's not WAH or CMH, the only institutes producing good doctors..
the important thing for a good medical college is affiliation with UHS, then you always remain in competition with students from all over the punjab.

either prove yourself eligible to get in WAH next year or think of something else..
Shalamar, CPMC are among the good options with last dates till end of oct. :happy:


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ezra! what i believe is; we are often not ready to accept facts & figures...#rofl
> 
> we always aim high, yeah we should!!! but once we are unable to achieve it, we get frustrated instead of aiming for other good options....#baffled
> 
> ...


I know that! well i did apply for FMH and FUMC lets hope everything turns out great! and for the proving part, i was an honor student throughout my life but in these recent years everything went downhill for me!#dull my father is in the army so he got posted 1 month before my matric exams, i had chicken pox 1 week before my fsc part 1 hence the 364 in part 1!#sad and father got posted again before 2nd year, i had to change my exam center too! #sad but still i am not giving up on MBBS#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> I know that! well i did apply for FMH and FUMC lets hope everything turns out great! and for the proving part, i was an honor student throughout my life but in these recent years everything went downhill for me!#dull my father is in the army so he got posted 1 month before my matric exams, i had chicken pox 1 week before my fsc part 1 hence the 364 in part 1!#sad and father got posted again before 2nd year, i had to change my exam center too! #sad but still i am not giving up on MBBS#yes


thats the true sipirt ezra! keep it up...#happy

can i ask your scores in fsc & mcat#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> thats the true sipirt ezra! keep it up...#happy
> 
> can i ask your scores in fsc & mcat#confused


Iv got 364 in first#sad, 446 in 2nd#happy, and 680 in MCAT!#sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Iv got 364 in first#sad, 446 in 2nd#happy, and 680 in MCAT!#sad


not bad ezra! now where are you willing to take admission#confused?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> not bad ezra! now where are you willing to take admission#confused?


Sorry Moderators BUT: Jo ALLAH KO MANZOOR!#happy


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

But if you mean where i would like to go... i would like to go to either FUMC, WAH and FMH maybe!#wink


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I got 83% in O'level (after equivalence, originally it was 93%), I got 855 in FSc, I got 886 in uhs entry test. My overall aggregate acc to the 10-40-50 rule is 79.6191% I am thinking about applying in wah medical college since its cheaper.. Do i stand a chance there or am i just wasting my time, money and hope?


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

is wah any good? Please guide me.. its the first time i heard of it...


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Wah is a superb college friend. Its faculty, scope and everything is just perfect. Their students take top positions in UHS professional examinations almost every year. I guess this clarifies most of the things. So its definitely a good option. And your aggregate is more than enough to get in. Good luck.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you. #happy


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can still apply right? the last date is the 25th? and whats the fee structure?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> I can still apply right? the last date is the 25th? and whats the fee structure?


yeah right! study following links:

Wah Medical College

it's of fee structure:

Wah Medical College


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

#happy Thank you very much


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> #happy Thank you very much


no mention...#yes


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

there are a 100 seats..alot of aspiring candidates...my score is borderline...


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

what was the closing merit last time? and how do they total up... same 10-40-50 thing?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> what was the closing merit last time? and how do they total up... same 10-40-50 thing?


closing merit was 77 point something last year . .

& yeah! they will follow same UHS formulae.

i think it will be a wise decision to go WAH, instead of submitting fees in riphah.:happy:


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

mmhmm... okay.... but its such a big gamble you know...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> mmhmm... okay.... but its such a big gamble you know...


no doubt in it..!! #yes


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh God, do I have a chance there if my aggregate is 76.8??


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

@lybalyba... I'd say u've got 70 to 80% chances...


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> @lybalyba... I'd say u've got 70 to 80% chances...


Oh God, i hope i just get in SOMEWHERE!!! #sad


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Oh God, i hope i just get in SOMEWHERE!!! #sad


What about Riphah?#confused


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> What about Riphah?#confused


I'm not on the first list I guess #sad 

Btw does anyone know if they displayed a list? And where on earth is it? #confused 

I cant find it


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

or just even inform us of the total students on the 1st list. at least we know where we stand on merit.
and i never got a phone call from riphah......how are they gonna tell us to submit the fee? e-mail? call? what?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> or just even inform us of the total students on the 1st list. at least we know where we stand on merit.
> and i never got a phone call from riphah......how are they gonna tell us to submit the fee? e-mail? call? what?


They generally email you #yes and call two days later!#laugh


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

thankyou


----------

